# Ttrs clutch change, on going updates



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Well I started the clutch change on my ttrs.
I will try and keep up to date photos and information if any body else try's to do it
To start with all the parts like wheels, lights, bumper air box was taken off the car 
Wheel will be send off for powder coating.
Next will be starter motor, down pipe and any thing else that need to come off be for the gear box comes off.

New Clutch and pressure plate 







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]
Car on the stands and ready to be taken apart 







I will be back working on it Sunday, I will update again soon.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Hope all goes well. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Goodness me Phil :-o 
You are very brave doing that yourself. Hope it all goes well
Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi hoggy

Cheers mate, going to take my time and hopefully it will work out.
Has any body else done one on here.
I thinking two weekends to get it done

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jen

Loving your rs.
You know me mate i try anything once lol lol.
It should be fine as long as I have good weather.
I can't wait to try the map with out the clutch slipping 

Phil


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Good luck Phil  I'm too scared to remove the bumper let alone that job !


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol cheers Adam

It's not to bad mate, it's only a car lol

Hope yours is running ok, did you fit all you parts

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers mate

It was good to see you Thursday, great night

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Spaceman10 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> It was good to see you Thursday, great night
> 
> Phil


Was a good night 

When you've finished practicing on your car you'll be ready to do my clutch :mrgreen:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol 
I will after let you know on that one lol

Phil


----------



## madasapig (Oct 19, 2013)

Can I ask how much was the clutch? May need one soon

Please let us know how long it takes☺


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate,

Well for the rs it was just under £500 from main dealer also will keep posting on how I get on.
Time today was about 2 hours but I was taking mine time and doing other things

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Keep up the good work Phil, hope the weather holds out for you tomorrow


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers mate

For the kind word will do my best.

Phil


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good work Phil. All looks very organised and I like the new use for the vinyl gloves. 

If you fancy putting a few words together this is something that would make a good technical article for the club mag.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

Paintwork looks very clean. Good luck with the swap over. Always good to do things for yourself and find out about the car.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Brian

How you doing mate.
Thanks for the kind words.
I see how it works out and try and put some thing together after I finish.
I will keep updating the forum for the moment.

As for the gloves it the best way to keep the crap out, I don't like using old rags. 

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Bentley

Thanks for the kind words .i try my best to keep it clean also I do love the colour.
You are right about trying it your self.
At the end of the day it just a gear box and a clutch change.

Cheers again mate

Phil


----------



## markgb (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Phil,
have you gone for a standard OE clutch, and apart from cost why you're not doing the flywheel?
Also how easy is the removal of the front bumper (I've had a IC sat in my garage but haven't had the bottle to fit it yet).
Hope everthing goes to plan.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't fitted any of my parts yet Phil as I'm too scared I'll break it  I had my mot yesturday so going to pay a mate to fit parts very shortly


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

will be watching this as mine might need doing in the next 6 months, or i may just remove the map.
are you not replacing the Dual mass?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Good to see someone having a go themselves.

I'd probably attempt to make stuff like the brakes a little more secure. They're high value second hand parts...


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

I have only gone for oem clutch and and pressure plate, if I find I need the DMf I will replace it but I wait and see when I take it off to see what it's like.
I think the cost for that is around £900 a lot if it is not needed.
Adam have a go mate it not that hard.
Taking off the bumper takes around 30 mins it really ease to take off.

Phil


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

phil, your a brave guy attempting this , it will be a great learning curve , you learn loads working on your own car 
id want a garage to do it in though , good luck pal


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Good stuff - will keep my eye on this as I am certain I will need to do mine at some point


----------



## Paul600rr (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks lovely in grey hope it goes well


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Well just a up date for to day.
First thing was the starter motor to come out you can see the two long bolts that hold it in.


After taking it out it was time to work under the car.
The ally tray was a pain in the a&@, the torx bolts were a git to get out so I had to use a lot of 40+ oil.
Next was the removal of the brake ducts this was a 5 min job.
Next job is the drive shafts and steering box as per the elsawin manual.
I have order some pipe clamps for the clutch pipe which will also need to be removed.
I will try and do a bit more in the week but may be next weekend before any more update.

Hi Ian, I know it a big job mate but I like a challenge and I just wanted to do it my self.
It a pleasure to work on such a great car and I can't wait till its done.

Hi Matt

Hope your loving your rs you have one hell of a mark one.
I try and keep the up dates coming

Cheers

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice one Phil. I will watch your progress on this.
Want to look for the washer wiring while you've got it striped matey 
Great meet Thursday.

Cheers.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi john,

Thanks mate.
I am already looking for them wires lol.
Also Thursday night was good as usual, another great night.

Phil


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

when its all back together phil , give uour self a big pat on the back buddy , you ll deserve it


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers mate,

Still early stages at the mo, but will keep at it just hope the DMf is ok when I take the gear box off.

Phil


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Serious balls + skill!!

The limit of my abilities would be changing the airfilter!!

Does the gearbox have to drop from the underside? How will you drop it on axlestands?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Any updates on whether the dmf is ok Phil ?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Adam

I not that far in to the change mate,
I hoping to drop the box off on sat and will let you know .
Just for info the gear box has got to come off and back on in the same day.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Well I been working on the rs today and I am bit closer to removing the gear box.
Right the first thing that had to come off to day was the inter cooler and side dutch
The reason for this is to help remove the aluminium sub frame from under the car
Word of warning the torx bolts are a pain in the ass to remove from under the car.


The Aluminium subframe can then be undone and removed 



Then next was the off side drive shaft to come out of the hub 

After this was the the disconnection of the prop shaft 3 small bolts to un do sorry no photos of this.
That all for today due to it raining, so hope fully I can start again on Sunday if weather is ok
Best regards

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You have some balls mate, hope all goes well.

If you have time you could fix your screen waster bottle warning light as you have every stripped down. Be good to get that working hey. :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Dave

How are you mate.
It's on my list to do lol, but clutch comes first.
I miss driving it now so just want to get it finished.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Only got a couple of hours working on the rs today due to it rain again  
First off big thank you to all the guys last night that helped with the driver side drive shaft hub bolt.
It is the same as the passager one, so to day off came the drive shaft off the driver side of the car 

Next is the cover and anchor plate for the box to the engine.

You can just see it to the right hand side, bolts are out just got to remove it.
The only thing left to do now is remove the passager driver shaft and then I can start to remove the gear box bolts.
The next job of removing the gear box will need a good sunny day ie great weather because of the use of a engine support.
The gear box will need to come off and go back on in the same day, due to the bonnet needs to be open for the support bar on the engine (I wish I had a bigger garage and it was dry ) hazous of working on the drive  
Roll on next week end and good weather.
On another note.
I have sent my wheels off to be power coated due to me not happy with how they look.
I have dropped them off at a company In Birmingham call prestige wheels, I will do a review after picking them up if any body interested.

That's all for today sorry dam weather 

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

You just need a big tarp to cover your car :mrgreen:

I had my alloys refurbished at prestige they did a great job


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

you having the wheels done titanium phil ?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate,

I know lol could do with some thing, may be wrong time of year to do it but summer time I be wanting to be in it lol

Hi Ian 
How you doing
I will still be going with silver, I do like the dark colour and siler combo.

Hope your is runner good 

Phil


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Here you go put one of these up

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FoxHunter-Por ... 2c7fc71a6d

Party tent for 65 quid

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FoxHunter-Wat ... 5885&rt=nc


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi jaybyme

Looks good mate.
If it rains again next weekend I going to get one. 
I can't wait to see what the clutch plate like when I take it out.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Some real kudos mate for taking this job on yourself, you're far braver than I am.

I've got a decent sized pop up gazebo with sides you can borrow if that would help with the bad weather, you're not far from me.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate

Thank you for the kind words and the offer.
It has been really good doing the job apart from the weather

Phil


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Thank you for the kind words and the offer.
> It has been really good doing the job apart from the weather
> ...


Yes weather has been a real pita today. No worries mate, just drop us a line if you need it.

Ben


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Hats off to you doing it on your driveway. I don't even hoover the car out when it's cold and miserable outside.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers jay

Over the years I done a lot on the driver way, I have a cosworth for 9 years and the engine and gear box was in and out loads 
Due to lots of mods.
I just really enjoy having a go.also it's not been that hard.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Well the gear box is off and what a day I have had, it rained this morning, cold all day but it was coming off today.

Me and my brother worked all day to get it off 
The sub frame that holds the steering rack on had to come off due to not being able to get the passager drive shaft off.
Now you can see the fly wheel with the clutch on 


Now the clutch and pressure plate is off 


You can see a lot of blue marks on both the clutch plate and pressure plate 
Now you can see the old and new clutch plate 

Now you can see the old and new pressure plate 

Next is the duel mass fly wheel which I need to check out to see if it is ok or replace it 

Right the clutch plate had worn about 4 to 5 mm from the new one which I can understand why it slipping now.
Any body who can give some advice on duel mass fly wheels or know where I can get a replacement if I need to, please get in touch.
Well guys I am 50 % there now having take the gear box off hopefully it all down hill now, I just got to decide ,do I need to replace the duel mass fly wheel.
Phil


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Hope the rain & stops & the rest goes well.... Admiration [smiley=dude.gif] ,I'm sure I wouldn't attempt it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

phil mate , you are the man i look up to you lol


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Id replace it Phil whilst your at that stage 
You'd know it was all 100% then 
Last thing you need is to be doing it all over again

Lea

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Big thanks for the kind words, it mean a lot.
It was a hard day to day but worth ever minute.
Looking at the clutch it was time to do it so happy to get this far.
One thing I would say, if any one else is going to do it please think about it before you start.
It's a big job and not easy.

Cheers again

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi lee,

How are you mate.

Yes I think your right, I have already emailed off to a couple of places to get a price.

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

All good here mate thanks phil

The big question is, HOW LONG WILL IT LAST ? 
Answer, unknown !

It's a no brainier whilst it's all apart mate, especially running more power through it being mapped, it's going to go sooner or later mate so starting off with EVERYTHING brand new is the way to go.

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes your right mate.
Don't want to be taking it part again lol.
Just got to get a good price for one.
This is defo not a job for the faint hearted 

Phil


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm impressed Phil. Success despite the stubborn drive shaft and the weather. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Spaceman10 said:


> Don't want to be taking it part again lol.
> Just got to get a good price for one.
> Phil


That's the best way to go. Many years of mending/building cars and Land Rovers says do it right, do it once.

I've never taken a DMF out but from what I've seen the symptoms of needing replacement (juddering, noise, vibration) are usually noted before taking it apart.
If I had exposed an old style, solid flywheel with that degree of 'burning' from slip I would have skimmed it. I doubt that's an option or even advisable on a DMF.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Brian,

Thanks for the kind words mate.
I am the same as you, but this is the first duel mass I worked on.
All my other cars have had solid fly wheels ie my cosworth that was uprated with a paddle clutch plate.
That fly wheel I had skimmed and all was good but I don't want to go down that road with this one.
I think this is going to be a common thing with the rs es over the next couple of years.

I hope your is running well mate

Phil


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words mate.
> I am the same as you, but this is the first duel mass I worked on.
> ...


Good but hard work Phil, I take my hat off to you.

After looking at your clutch now and the work involved would you still remap your RS if you could turn the clock back ?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Templar

I think so, due to the rs being at 70' 000 miles I sure it would of needed doing very soon any way.
It has been a lot of hard work but I have enjoyed it and I hopfully saved my self a lot of money.
If I worked out the man hours and the weather had been on my side it would of been off a lot quicker.
Also I can say I changed a rs clutch lol 

Phil


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You've worked hard Phil and must be very satisfying. At least doing all the hard work now will allow you to enjoy the imminent better weather to do some spirited driving


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope so mate, 
Just looking forward to see how it feel with the new map on it.
And with the shows coming up really looking forward to weekend out with the kids

Phil


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

been a nice day today phil , any closer ?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Right some up dates on the clutch change.
First off new parts that I am fitting 

Next off came the old dual mass fly wheel.

Then on with the new one 

Clutch and pressure plate fitted then the gear box


Next job will be to put the inter cooler back on also the gear selector.
Then start her up and see if I have all the gear working ok before all the under tray and bumper go back on and finish.
I will be doing a little be Sunday but hoping to finish it all off in the week.
All in all every thing is going to plan, today was a great day, got lots done and not far way now.
Just one last thing just got to pick my wheels up after power coating.

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ian

Great day to day mate not far off now 
I just updated my post so about 80% done now

Phil


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats Phil, if i was wearing a hat id take it off to you ;-) awesome job


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi gogs

Cheers mate, thank you for the kind words.
It's been a labour of love, just can't wait to get it back on the road.
I am very pleased with my effort.

Cheers again

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice job didn't think you'd get it this far this year :mrgreen:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate

Ha ha lol lol.
You know me, I need it back on the road, the ford mondo not the same for my fix lol lol.

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

You are doing a great job Phil.  
Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jen

Cheers mate.
Yes not to far off now,the weather not been kind to me but to day was good and got a lot done.
I wonder if I the first person on the forum to change a clutch on a ttrs on there drive 

Any way how you enjoying your now, you have had it some time

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd say first in this country and maybe the world lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol well it's been a fun and would I do it again.?

May next time in the summer lol 

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> Cheers mate.
> Yes not to far off now,the weather not been kind to me but to day was good and got a lot done.
> ...


Still loving the RS  Had her for 2 months now, time flies. 
Going on a track day tomorrow, will let you know how she goes  
Look forward to seeing you at the meet on the 22nd
Jenny
x


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It's fairly flying back together Phil, you'll soon have it back on the road, despite the weather.

Certainly the first documented DIY outdoor RS clutch replacement that I've seen!


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

phil your doing great mate , did it need a duel mass flywheel or did you just decide to re new it ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Massive respect to ya for undertaking this phil, especially outside on the drive mate 
Awsome job

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the kind words and support.
Hi Brian it been a enjoyable diy job it has had its moments but hopefully it will all come good.

Hi Ian well mate, I though long and hard about the dual mass fly wheel and decided to go for a new one.
I was worry with the stage one it could have given up very soon and it being the weak link after fitting all the other new parts.
I did not want to end up pulling the gear box off again.
On inspecting the old one to the new one the movement of both dual mass fly wheels were very similar.
I think the old one would of been ok to use again.
I did also Google luk web site to check for play in them and how much it could have and I think again it would of been ok.
so now I will hold on to it and keep it as a spare one.

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi lea

Cheers mate, not to far off now finishing.
Hopfully be ready for the next meet.

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll have to test that clutch out for you, make sure it's ok !!! Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol I will have to see about that lol 

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd need a go aswell, just to check your workmanship before you do mine :mrgreen:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol well it is my baby and it has the most love and care I can give it, No expense spared.
If you end up doing it, I sure I can give you some pointers

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Well I been working on the rs Friday and today.
I had to bleed the clutch master cylinder, I did read that it can be a pain in the bum todo.
Well it took me about 10 mins on my own with out any problems.
After That it was time to try it on the stands, very slowly I started it up and tried the clutch and gears.
All felt good so time to finish off for today and start putting it back to gether on Saturday.

Up early Saturday morning and started to put the bumper and other parts back on and now the rs is off the stands and back on the grounds.

She up and running.

Now I been out in her and what can I say she is pulling like a train, clutch is working well and had No problems all running good.
I will taking it easy for the first 500 miles before I see what she can do. :wink: 

Conclusion.
Well it's all done now and working great, I really did enjoyed doing it.
It's been hard work and the weather not been kind to me.
Would I do it again yes, have I saved my self a lot of money yes.
If I can help any body with any of the above please let me know.
One happy guy with is rs back on the road.

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

YAY :mrgreen: a job well done


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers mate 

All ready for Thursday night

Phil


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good to see the RS back on the road Phil.

You can rightly feel very pleased at completing that job. There's not many would attempt it as a DIY exercise. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers Brian,

Yes your right it not such a diy job if your worry about doing it.
But I must say it was not that hard, if I been in a warm clean workshop I think I could of done it in a good week end.

I must say I am please with my self and to get back behind the wheel wow.
I love these cars 

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Congratulations on a job well done Phil. Look forward to seeing you at the meet next Sunday  
Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jen

Thanks 
All good and running well .

Looking forward to next Sunday to, just hope the weather good

Phil


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

phil , you should be well proud of your self , sounds daft but you ll have a special bond with the car now lol

whats the meet next sunday ??


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ian

Yes mate we are one now lol.
It's the meet Jen been talking about

Phil


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats on a job well done, bet your one satisfied RS owner


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers mate

Yes very much, the hard part was it sitting on the drive and wanting to finish it and get it back up and running.
The drive to day was awesome.

I just love driving it 

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice job Phil. Kept you busy for a while 
Looking forward to seeing you & the TTRS again next Thursday. 
A BIG well done!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi john

Thanks for the kind words mate
Could not find the sensor for the washers even looked in the boot :lol: 
me and Jo will be there, really looking forward to the night. 

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## derek8819 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but do you think we could chat or talk on the phone? I am doing this current and need some help getting a part off.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate

No problem 
Just let me know how to contact you

Cheers

Phil


----------

